# Discussion Thread for the Arachnoposters



## MrDeranged

Feel free to post comments and questions about the contest here.

Scott


----------



## Ron_K

*Picture Size*

You should make clear to those sending in pictures, that they will need to keep the original image at the max resolution and save a second copy at the required 1024 X 768.  I have seen many people ruin a great shot by reducing the original pictures resolution to make a smaller file size. Once reduced there is no way to get the original quality back.  In addition, unless their digital camera supports the Tiff (*.tif) file format there is no reason to convert to a tiff since the quality loss due to the jpeg compression has already occured.  I just wanted to let new digital camera operators etc know some valuable information before they possible ruin what might be a great shot by reducing the quality such that it won't be suitable for poster size.


----------



## inked

hi,

i have a 3.2mp camera... and have some shots of Aussie slings and spiders i'd like to submit for the old world comp..  nothing to lose i figured so may as well.. 

just wondering though, as my slings live in mini terrarium type setups, all my sling pics have the enclosure somewhere showing, even if its a small bit.. it's easy to crop out but am i allowed to do this? rather then resizing to the 1028 pixels, could i crop a bit first if required, then reduce to the right size? i certainly won't be enlarging any to get to the 1028pixel size... i don't think this will ruin the quality at all but just checking officially.. 

thanks


----------



## genious_gr

Why 1024x748???

I can send a 3200x2400 or 2560x1920 in tiff. Or did I get it wrong and you only want the 1024 in the e-mail and then you'll ask for the big one??


Only T's huh? That means I can't participate with my winning wolf-spider  :$


----------



## Arachnoboards

Sorry about that all, I meant to put "a minimum" of 1024 x 768.  I have since fixed the rules to reflect that.  If you camera can handle larger resolutions, then by all means send them at the higher resolutions.  Cropping your picture is also fine

Scott


----------



## MrFeexit

Is this for the next calander? I really am gonna try to take some decent pics!


----------



## Michael Jacobi

MrFeexit said:
			
		

> Is this for the next calander? I really am gonna try to take some decent pics!


*This year it is two posters instead of the calendar* [one for New World tarantulas and a second for Old World Ts]. Scott needs to edit his thread starter title to mention that. His other postings mentioning the poster contest link to this thread, but if you just hit on this thread without seeing the main contest post I can see how you wouldn't know that the photo contest is for posters.


----------



## MrFeexit

Ahhhhh I see. Thanx man!


----------



## Arachnoboards

SpiderShoppe said:
			
		

> Scott needs to edit his thread starter title to mention that. His other postings mentioning the poster contest link to this thread, but if you just hit on this thread without seeing the main contest post I can see how you wouldn't know that the photo contest is for posters.


Thanks Michael. 

Done deal, sorry about that.


----------



## skinheaddave

I would just like to say *BOOOO!* for no scorpion pictures.    Now to get to work photographing some of my tarantulas.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Michael Jacobi

skinheaddave said:
			
		

> I would just like to say *BOOOO!* for no scorpion pictures.    Now to get to work photographing some of my tarantulas.
> 
> Cheers,
> Dave


Well, hopefully the membership will support the posters better than they did the calendars so there will be a series of them with scorps next. The calendars were first rate and I am sure the posters will be too. With 2500+ members let's see some great entries and great sales after the fact. MJ


----------



## Maikardaaion

How many pictures is one mamber allow do send then ?? I read the rules but I still can't get it  :?


----------



## MizM

Same as the amount of licks it takes to get to the creamy center of a Tootsie Pop: One, Two..... Thrrrrreeee!!! (3, right?)


----------



## Rourke

I got 6.  3 Old World, and 3 New.  Is that right?

Also, will the judging be done "blind?"


----------



## Arachnoboards

Maikardaaion said:
			
		

> How many pictures is one mamber allow do send then ?? I read the rules but I still can't get it  :?



Each member is allowed a maximum of 3 for old world and 3 for new world, for a total of 6 pictures.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Arachnoboards

Mr. Rourke said:
			
		

> I got 6.  3 Old World, and 3 New.  Is that right?
> 
> Also, will the judging be done "blind?"


Yep and not sure exactly what you mean by "blind"?


----------



## Rourke

Arachnoboards said:
			
		

> Yep and not sure exactly what you mean by "blind"?


I mean:  Will the judges, when considering the pics, be consciously possessed of the knowledge of the individual photographers' identities?

For example, if they happen to know me, and find me crass, foolish, or annoying, will that become a _de facto_ disqualification of my submission?  Not that any reasonable person would find MY character to harbor any of those qualities.....  

Obviously it could work the other way, too.  Like Rick West's nephew, or best buddy or dog groomer could win......see what I mean?

However, I asked the question idly, irresponsibly, in fact.  The "appearance of impropriety" (should it arise) surrounding an Arachnoboards photo contest seems a fairly small concern in today's troubled world.  So feel free to forget I ever said anything.  If you can....


----------



## Arachnoboards

Mr. Rourke said:
			
		

> I mean:  Will the judges, when considering the pics, be consciously possessed of the knowledge of the individual photographers' identities?
> 
> For example, if they happen to know me, and find me crass, foolish, or annoying, will that become a _de facto_ disqualification of my submission?  Not that any reasonable person would find MY character to harbor any of those qualities.....
> 
> Obviously it could work the other way, too.  Like Rick West's nephew, or best buddy or dog groomer could win......see what I mean?
> 
> However, I asked the question idly, irresponsibly, in fact.  The "appearance of impropriety" (should it arise) surrounding an Arachnoboards photo contest seems a fairly small concern in today's troubled world.  So feel free to forget I ever said anything.  If you can....


Thanks for clearing that up. 

The judges will be judging based solely on the quality and clarity of the picture, nothing else. So basically, your identities mean absolutely nothing to them.  ;P 

As long as you take a good picture (following within the guidelines of the rules) and the judges pick you as one of the winners, your pic will go in. Simple enough? 

Any other questions, please feel free to ask.


----------



## genious_gr

Yes, do the winners of the last contest deserve two posters??


;P

That would be the only way to get them this time I'm afraid.
How the heck could I compete with the metallica guys??
I'll have to look into pay-pal.


----------



## metallica

genious_gr said:
			
		

> That would be the only way to get them this time I'm afraid.
> How the heck could I compete with the metallica guys??


eh enter the new world contest?


----------



## genious_gr

Where people have Klaasis and stuff, and those aphonopelma species.... (I guess they are nw since they are wc in the USA). I'm telling you, I'm lost.
Of course that's my problem, but if I do find anything nice, I'll be back in the game...oh well


----------



## Dreaddinit

I read the rules and all but I dont think I seen anything about being a graphics kinda thing? Will that be allowed or does it have to be a regular camera picture? :?


----------



## No name

Hi Arachnoboard committees,

Can you please elaborate this statement as I don't quite understand:

We would also like for the pictures to be horizontally situated (wider as opposed to higher ex. 640 x 480 as opposed to 480 x 640)

Best regards,


----------



## Rourke

No name said:
			
		

> Can you please elaborate this statement as I don't quite understand:
> 
> We would also like for the pictures to be horizontally situated (wider as opposed to higher ex. 640 x 480 as opposed to 480 x 640)
> 
> Best regards,


Here's my interpretation:


----------



## Rourke

By the way, can anyone guess the genus?


----------



## MizM

Mr. Rourke said:
			
		

> By the way, can anyone guess the genus?


Rourkeacephalus horizontalus?

I sure hope those aren't your entries, cuz if they are, I don't have a chance!!!!


----------



## Rourke

MizM said:
			
		

> Rourkeacephalus horizontalus?


LMAO!



			
				MizM said:
			
		

> I sure hope those aren't your entries, cuz if they are, I don't have a chance!!!!


Then you should give up NOW MizM, because those are just the low resolution versions!  And I have some in COLOR, TOO!!


----------



## MizM

Mr. Rourke said:
			
		

> LMAO!
> 
> Then you should give up NOW MizM, because those are just the low resolution versions!  And I have some in COLOR, TOO!!


Well then the contest might as well end now... NO ONE can compete with the color versions!!!


----------



## Satanika

Mr. Rourke said:
			
		

> Here's my interpretation:



100% CORRECT!! 

Thanks. 


Debby


----------



## Lopez

Just mailing my entries in now. It will take 35 minutes on my modem to upload the pictures


----------



## Jakob

Lopez said:
			
		

> Just mailing my entries in now. It will take 35 minutes on my modem to upload the pictures


I had to upload mine with a 56K as well...took 40 something minutes  

later, 

Jake


----------



## No name

*Release of results*

Hi Arachnoboard team,

Just would like to know when will the contestants know the final results of the competition.

Regards,


----------



## MrDeranged

No name said:
			
		

> Hi Arachnoboard team,
> 
> Just would like to know when will the contestants know the final results of the competition.
> 
> Regards,



We're still deciding on whether or not we're going to extend the entry deadline so that more people can get their pictures in, so the announcement of the final results is still to be decided.


----------



## DE3

To get to the point -- my questions:  Will the judges view the pictures "as is" only, or will they open them in an imaging program to "tweak'" an unaltered picture ?

If they're viewed and judged "as is" only, what might the general system specs be on the "monitor that matters?" 

Or did I miss this topic earlier in the thread?  (if so -- sorry)

Thanks

DE3


----------



## Michael Jacobi

DE3 said:
			
		

> To get to the point -- my questions:  Will the judges view the pictures "as is" only, or will they open them in an imaging program to "tweak'" an unaltered picture ?
> 
> If they're viewed and judged "as is" only, what might the general system specs be on the "monitor that matters?"
> 
> Or did I miss this topic earlier in the thread?  (if so -- sorry)
> 
> Thanks
> 
> DE3


*I'll let Scott and Debby give you the definitive answer, but as a judge I will comment that photos will be viewed "as is", not "tweaked". These photos will be printed, not web published, and photographic quality, focus, composition, etc. will be the things that are judged. A great photo is a great photo regardless of monitor resolution, size, etc. I imagine I am the only one of the three judges who is a Mac user. Will a photo look slightly different on my monitor - a 15" Mac flat panel set at millions of colors and 1024 x 768 resolution - than on Rick's or troll's? Yes. But the difference won't result in a good photo looking great or vice versa. Miniscule differences in hue are insignificant - what makes a photo great is its clear focus, proper depth of field, composition (e.g., eye/head in center, complimentary background, appearance of natural setting [no cage, water dish, vermiculite]) and subject. Hope this helps, Michael*


----------



## DE3

*Re: 35*

Thanks Michael


----------



## Arachnoboards

DE3 said:
			
		

> Thanks Michael



Just to let you know, Michael hit the nail on the head with his answer.  Thanks Michael 

The Arachnoboards Team


----------



## metallica

ok, now let's see those entries!


----------



## Arachnoboards

New info can be found in the Official Contest Thread.


----------



## Jakob

So when will you be posting some of the entries? I'd like to see what I'm competing against  :} 

thanks, 

Jake


----------



## MizM

Mr. Rourke said:
			
		

> Here's my interpretation:


Mr. Rourke has already posted his FINE entry... good luck against THIS baby!!!


----------



## Tony

Scott
Since the overall # of submissions seems low, why not open the max entry category a bit...4,5 maybe?

T


----------



## metallica

what good will that do? you can have only one winning entree per poster.....


----------



## Tony

......by extension...2 per poster?
T


----------



## MizM

metallica said:
			
		

> what good will that do? you can have only one winning entree per poster.....


Sounds DELICIOUS!


----------



## Arachnoboards

The point of the 1 winning entry per contest is to spread it out a bit, giving everyone a fair shot.  If we do wind up making only 1 poster and increase the winning entries to 2 per contestant per contest, then that would mean that 1 person could possibly have 4 pictures in the poster.  That wouldn't spread the possibility of winning enough....

Scott


----------



## Tony

Well...Two winning on one poster? Only hoping that if there arent 24 individual exceptional shots , than someone who sent in 3 great ones would fill the void..Like Genious_gr, if he had sent in 3 great 'wolf qaulity' shots, it would help towards the goal of 24 for at least one poster..
T


----------



## inked

*can i swap an entry??*

i just took a better pic that is suitable for entry.. can i swap one of my pics over?


----------



## Satanika

monantony said:
			
		

> Well...Two winning on one poster? Only hoping that if there arent 24 individual exceptional shots , than someone who sent in 3 great ones would fill the void..Like Genious_gr, if he had sent in 3 great 'wolf qaulity' shots, it would help towards the goal of 24 for at least one poster..
> T


Heh ... nice try Tony!   

Debby


----------



## Satanika

inked said:
			
		

> i just took a better pic that is suitable for entry.. can i swap one of my pics over?


Absolutely! Just shoot me an email and we will work it out. 

Regards,

Debby


----------



## MizM

Perhaps if you posted the current entries, others would be encouraged to go out and take more pictures>>>SUBTLE HINT!!!


----------



## SkyeSpider

MizM said:
			
		

> Perhaps if you posted the current entries, others would be encouraged to go out and take more pictures>>>SUBTLE HINT!!!


Consider the subtle hint not so subtley seconded 

-Bryan


----------



## Rourke

TheEternal said:
			
		

> Consider the subtle hint not so subtley seconded
> 
> -Bryan


Wow, that was so subtle that I can't even figure out what they were talking about :? !

But anyway, I had a great idea:  Why don't you post the current entries!!


----------



## Jakob

Mr. Rourke said:
			
		

> Wow, that was so subtle that I can't even figure out what they were talking about :? !
> 
> But anyway, I had a great idea:  Why don't you post the current entries!!


Scott said he would do that and it's been done so before. I've been hoping to see the entries as well.


----------



## laila

*Zipping*

May I zip the files before mailing them?


----------



## MizM

Was thinking... (YES, it happens SOMETIMES!  ) perhaps if you posted the contest on the tarantula thread, more people would enter. I know MANY people there who don't peruse the other "departments".


----------



## Arachnoboards

laila said:
			
		

> May I zip the files before mailing them?


Absolutely.


----------



## Arachnoboards

MizM said:
			
		

> Was thinking... (YES, it happens SOMETIMES!  ) perhaps if you posted the contest on the tarantula thread, more people would enter. I know MANY people there who don't peruse the other "departments".


Hmmm .... good idea. We did put it in the "forum announcements" thread. I will look into it and run it by Scott for his opinion. Thanks Ter!   


Debby


----------



## Windycity

Why not open a new folder for the contest entries or short list entries on the Arachnopics site.


----------



## MrDeranged

Windycity said:
			
		

> Why not open a new folder for the contest entries or short list entries on the Arachnopics site.


Great Idea that I've actually been contemplating for a bit.  Just need to find the time to do so.

Scott


----------



## Arachnoboards

The contest has been extended one last time. See details here:


http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?p=292327#post292327


The Arachnoboards Team


----------



## SkyeSpider

Arachnoboards said:
			
		

> The contest has been extended one last time. See details here:


Thanks for extending it again. I haven't had power, phone, or hot water for a week (just got it back 10 minutes ago). This gives me a chance to get one last photo in 

-Bryan


----------



## MizM

TheEternal said:
			
		

> Thanks for extending it again. I haven't had power, phone, or hot water for a week (just got it back 10 minutes ago). This gives me a chance to get one last photo in
> 
> -Bryan


Wow Bry, is your home o.k?


----------



## SkyeSpider

MizM said:
			
		

> Wow Bry, is your home o.k?


Yes. We were lucky with that part of everything. I won't saturate this thread with any more information about it, though. If you need to know anything else, just PM me 

-Bryan


----------



## No name

Arachnoboards said:
			
		

> The contest has been extended one last time. See details here:
> 
> 
> http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?p=292327#post292327
> 
> 
> The Arachnoboards Team



Hi Arachnoboard,

Do you think it's good to make an announcement that the contest is officially close? Probably could also let everyone know when will the result be release.


Best regards,

NN


----------



## JohnxII

No name said:
			
		

> Hi Arachnoboard,
> 
> Do you think it's good to make an announcement that the contest is officially close? Probably could also let everyone know when will the result be release.
> 
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> NN


I concur. Or even better, the processed entries themselves! Or at least the photographers + spp. list?

On the other hand, it seems that last year's was quite a success. Although I haven't been here long, I've seen numerous great pix being posted. I really can't see why this year's response had been relatively sluggish.

Anihu, good luck for those who participated! I can't wait to see them, winning or not. *fingers X'd*


----------



## Arachnoboards

*Update*

please click here:

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?p=297143#post297143

The Arachnoboards Team


----------



## Arachnoboards

*Update*

After a short private viewing for the judges, the entries are now up for viewing at Arachnopics.com

We suggest sorting by "Title" in the upper right corner.

Enjoy and good luck to all who entered.

The Arachnoboards Team


----------



## genious_gr

After seeing the pics I have to say I own each and every one of you.



J/K

<EDIT> anyway, now that I've really seen some of the pics I have to say that there are some really great pics, why dont we see more pics like these on the boards in everyday life??

Ps
Maybe there should be a Poecilotheria poster on its own.


----------



## Pheonixx

i was watching a slide show of the pics, saw like 4 of them and got an internal server error, said to ask MR> Deranged about it.  i tried it later and it worked.  probibably just server overload, but reL SWEET PICS, I'D HATE TO HAVE TO DECIDE.


----------



## metallica

genious_gr said:
			
		

> How the heck could I compete with the metallica guys??





			
				genious_gr said:
			
		

> Where people have Klaasis and stuff


you asked for it


----------



## genious_gr

The regalis molted between these posts and my last one and I suddenly got something to work on.

Well, even a genious can be wrong 

<EDIT> I think I misunderstood your post. After seeing that you've posted a pic of a metallica and a pic of a klaasi................... you, you    aaaargh...

 Great animals and pics. If only I get to go to Hamm...


----------



## metallica

genious_gr said:
			
		

> I think I misunderstood your post. After seeing that you've posted a pic of a metallica and a pic of a klaasi................... you, you    aaaargh...


whahaha did it especially for you


----------



## JohnxII

Just saw ALL the entries with the handy slide show button. Good job guys! I can't wait till the next one.

Out of all the pix, the most impressive ones as a pic, IMHO, were a frontal shot of a horned baboon, blondi under sunset, fuzzy rosey with the metallic red cap, and the emilia with the cute short legs! Also lots of eye openers involving some unheard of (at least I haven't) spp.

When will the result be announced?


----------



## No name

JohnxII said:
			
		

> Out of all the pix, the most impressive ones as a pic, IMHO, were a frontal shot of a horned baboon



Quoted from Arachnoboard: 

We are looking for "Full Body Shots" of the tarantulas, much like most pics in the calendar.

Does this breach the contest entry regulations?

Regards,

NN


----------



## Steven

such a show-off that Dutch metallica guy  

go Eddy go !!!


----------



## JacenBeers

*Arachnoposter Contest Winners According To Me*

Here are the pictures that I think should win the arachno poster contest. I have chose ten pictures from both the old and new world category and posted them here:

NEW WORLD

http://www.arachnopics.com/data/518/1654swiftynw02.jpg

http://www.arachnopics.com/data/518/1654swiftynw01.jpg 

http://www.arachnopics.com/data/518/1654steve055nw01.jpg 

http://www.arachnopics.com/data/518/1654sswnw02.jpg 

http://www.arachnopics.com/data/518/1654spider-man2nw03.jpg

http://www.arachnopics.com/data/518/1654revxusnw01.jpg

http://www.arachnopics.com/data/518/1654monantonynw02.jpg

http://www.arachnopics.com/data/518/1654mheidkanw02.jpg 

http://www.arachnopics.com/data/518/1654lostkatnw03.jpg 

http://www.arachnopics.com/data/518/1654socratesnw01.jpg 


OLD WORLD

http://www.arachnopics.com/data/519/1654windycityow2.jpg

http://www.arachnopics.com/data/519/1654ryanvow1.jpg

http://www.arachnopics.com/data/519/1654nonameow2.jpg 

http://www.arachnopics.com/data/519/1654mrrourkeow2.jpg 

http://www.arachnopics.com/data/519/1654metallicaow1.jpg

http://www.arachnopics.com/data/519/1654maikardaaionow1.jpg 

http://www.arachnopics.com/data/519/1654hlividumow3.jpg 

http://www.arachnopics.com/data/519/1654guyow2.jpg

http://www.arachnopics.com/data/519/1654matthewow2.jpg 

http://www.arachnopics.com/data/519/1654maikardaaionow2.jpg


----------



## usumbaraboy

thats some really good pics u have found urself and they are sweet i like all of them good job


----------



## No name

JacenBeers said:
			
		

> Here are the pictures that I think should win the arachno poster contest.


Hi JacenBeers,

You have choosen one of mine. Thanks for the compliment.
Indeed, all of the photos who entered are simplily wonderful. And before the last tick of the clock, everyone do stand a chance.

I wish all who have entered all the best!

Best regards,

NN


----------



## Pheonixx

there better be a P> metallica in that list!  P. metallica is the best!


----------



## priZZ

There *is* a _*P. metallica*_ in the list...


----------



## MeteoRa

those pictures are nicely taken...good job...


----------



## Kali

i think those are fantastic, but someone should challenge the decision by posting more pix!


----------



## Hendrik C.

*I think these two...*

Hi,

i think these two pics should also be chosen  

There MUST be a Sling !!!

http://www.arachnopics.com/data/518/1654illmaticnw01.jpg

http://www.arachnopics.com/data/519/1654illmaticow1.jpg

Hope you like them too !

mfG
illmatic


----------



## Rourke

JacenBeers,

This is a preposterous thread, and I LOVE it.  And I would say that even if you _hadn_'t included one of my pics.

Rourke


----------



## Aviculariinae

Hi. 
Id say swifty will be on the winning podium, I love his pictures, damn his steady hand  Jacen has picked a couple of them the P Pulcher is my fav from swifty,its now on my desk top  


Cheers
Brendan


----------



## rknralf

When will they announce the winners? or did I miss it?


----------



## Randy

OMG ..! Cool Pictures!! i wonder when will i ever get such great pics of my Ts .. *droling..*


----------



## Michael Jacobi

Just a thought... bandwidth would be better served if you posted lists or links to the images on Arachnopics instead of having them load in this thread.

Also, as a judge, I must compliment all of the entries. Good work everybody. MJ


----------



## Arachnoboards

SpiderShoppe said:
			
		

> Just a thought... bandwidth would be better served if you posted lists or links to the images on Arachnopics instead of having them load in this thread.
> 
> Also, as a judge, I must compliment all of the entries. Good work everybody. MJ


Great idea MJ, thanks! The pictures have now been replaced with links. Not against the rules or anything, just more courteous to others (especially those on dial up).   


Thanks to everyone! 


The Arachnoboards Team


----------



## tarcan

In my personnal opinion, if Swift's picture of the S. dichromata does not make it on the poster, I will seriously question the seriousnes of the voting pannel! LOL just kidding...

No seriously, to me it is by far the best pic of the contest... great job Kelly...


----------



## Mojo Jojo

After careful consideration, here are the results as I would like to see them.

*Winner for NW Tarantula picture:*  Lostkat for her picture of C. cyaneopubescens.

*Winner for OW Tarantula Picture:*  Phormingochilus for his picture of T. truculentus.

Thanks to all of the contestants for submitting their entries.  The decisions were very hard to come to.  I wish there were going to be four pictures.  If there were, here are the other two entries that would have like to seen selected:

*Runner up for NW Tarantula picture:*  Metallica for his picture of B. klaasi

*Runner up for OW Tarantula picture:*  Deifiler for his picture of P. regalis 

Jon


----------



## Windycity

*Reference CD's*

In addition to the posters, you might consider offering a 2 CD set of full rez pics of the photos submitted.  There aren’t may books if any out there which offer such nice reference shots of so many species.  The overhead wouldn’t be much and you could more or less burn the CD’s on demand.  Just a thought.


----------



## No name

Big Dragonfly said:
			
		

> The decisions were very hard to come to.
> 
> Jon


Indeed, it's not easy to choose from all entries without setting some parameters that differential a good and bad photograph. Especially taking nature subject like a tarantula. Although modern digital camera has enhance the flexibility and with its supremacy resolution. Taking good picture is still not as easy as that.

After looking at comments and views pertaining to the contest. I felt some are choosing their so called "winning" photographs because of its species. And not because gauging from all expects, like *COMPOSITION, IF THE TARANTULAS IS IN ITS BEST NATURAL POSTURE (NOT ARTIFICIAL), SHARPNESS,  OVEREXPOSED   * and such.

However, looking at the judging panel. I believed that the choosen photos will be a good one.

Good luck to all.

Regards,

NN


----------



## Michael Jacobi

Big Dragonfly said:
			
		

> I wish there were going to be four pictures.


*Actually there are going to be 24 photos on each poster for a total of 48.*


----------



## genious_gr

Will each one be blended in with the others so that some ugly details can be hiden? I am having something like the outside of the celendar in mind, am I right??


----------



## Satanika

genious_gr said:
			
		

> Will each one be blended in with the others so that some ugly details can be hiden? I am having something like the outside of the celendar in mind, am I right??


Yes, they are going to be blended somewhat. 

Debby


----------



## Mojo Jojo

Satanika said:
			
		

> Yes, they are going to be blended somewhat.
> 
> Debby


 You are going to show the finished product before you sell them right?

Jon


----------



## Arachnoboards

*Rules Update*

There has been a change made to the rules.  It can be found in the Contest Thread

Thanks,

The Arachnoboards Team


----------



## No name

Arachnoboards said:
			
		

> Being forced to choose a lesser quality picture because one picture by a person was already picked by the judges is not the way to bring you the best poster possible.
> 
> Thank you and we hope to announce the winners soon.
> 
> The Arachnoboards Team


Hi All,

I can't agreed more with the changes made by the judging panel.
Indeed, by restricting only to one winining entry per contestant. The *quality* and *standards* of the choosen photographs would be somehow very limited.

With this flexibility in the ruling. It ensure that good photograpers works are not being denied due to the previous contest rules.

Good luck to all once again.

Regards,

NN


----------



## Satanika

Big Dragonfly said:
			
		

> You are going to show the finished product before you sell them right?
> 
> Jon


Hey Jon,

We will put up a little teaser as we did with the calendar.   

Debby


----------



## D4RK-3L3M3NT

Ok, I am a little lost - where are all the winning entries?


----------



## No name

revxus said:
			
		

> Ok, I am a little lost - where are all the winning entries?


Hi Revxus,

The winner/winners result for the contest is not out yet.
However, you can take a tour to view all the selected entries for the poster competition.
Here is the link 

Hope this help.

Regards,

NN


----------



## D4RK-3L3M3NT

Yes, I checked out the entries - some of which I submitted. It just got me a little confused with the extensions of deadlines, but I appreciate your reply. Thanks again!


----------



## Arachnoboards

In case some of you haven't noticed, the winners have been announced =http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=28007here.

Congrats!!!!

The Arachnoboards Team


----------



## Spider-man 2

I just wanna say congrats to all the winners!!  I am looking forward to the finished product.


----------



## Socrates

Spider-man 2 said:
			
		

> I just wanna say congrats to all the winners!!  I am looking forward to the finished product.


Ditto that.

AWESOME pictures!  I love them all. 

---
Wendy
---


----------



## D4RK-3L3M3NT

Socrates said:
			
		

> Ditto that.
> 
> AWESOME pictures!  I love them all.
> 
> ---
> Wendy
> ---


Very cool stuff.


----------



## No name

*Congratulations*

Hi All,

I would like to take this opportunity to congrates to all the winners.
Job well done guys!...Opps and gals of course!  

Regards,

NN


----------



## num1ggirl

*Great Job*

I love the pictures!


----------



## Kugellager

Any Updates on the Posters Scott?

John
];')


----------



## Tony

Kugellager said:
			
		

> Any Updates on the Posters Scott?
> 
> John
> ];')


Good point John...Also, are the resolutions we submitted sufficient, as I shot them in TIF format and they are taking up the whole drive 
T


----------



## MrDeranged

Kugellager said:
			
		

> Any Updates on the Posters Scott?
> 
> John
> ];')


It's being worked on as we speak.  Well, at least that's what Garth is telling me   Hopefully we should have something in time for the holidays...

Scott


----------



## MrDeranged

Well all, the proofs are done and we should have them in hand tomorrow to approve of.  We should hopefully have the posters for sale starting next week.  An announcement regarding pre-ordering and pricing will be up soon.

Sorry about the delays

Also, could the winners please email mrsderanged@arachnopets.com with their Full names and mailing addresses.

Thanks and we hope you'll like them 

Scott


----------



## MrDeranged

Pre-Order Sale going on now!  Click here for details.

Scott


----------



## Mendi

WOW!!!

I found a tube sticking out of my mailbox this afternoon, and, could it be, well, it had to be

*ARACHNOPOSTERS !!!* 

*WOW !!!*

They are already here! I couldn't wait to rip into the tube, but then that wouldn't be a good way to open it. This are great posters! If you hadn't already pre-ordered, I hope you haven't missed it. But even then, you'll be wanting them on your walls ASAP  :drool:


----------



## MrFeexit

Oh you lucky bum!!! I was hoping to get them before Christmas. Not sure if thats a possibility though.


----------



## MizM

I was a winner and was hoping mine would have been here...   DARN the Christmastime mail rush!!


----------



## Arachnoboards

Sorry guys, we are working our tails off to get as many out as possible. I just sent a bunch more this morning via Priority mail. So hopefully some more of you will post here happy soon. To those that I have not gotten to yet, we are working on them, sorry. 

Please please please bare with us. There were soooo many last minute problems and delays, it really set us back. OK, need to go pack more.   

If for any reason, any of the winners are not sure if they sent me their email addy, please do send it on over to me at mrsderanged@arachnopets.com . 

Thanks everyone for your patience and understanding.  :worship: 

Regards,

Debby


----------



## MizM

Awww Debby, SORRY! We're not complaining, we're just ANXIOUS!!!


----------



## Arachnoboards

MizM said:
			
		

> Awww Debby, SORRY! We're not complaining, we're just ANXIOUS!!!


I know, I know. I am sorry. We are trying to get almost everyones out tomorrow. If we can, there is a good chance that you will have them in time for Friday. So keep your fingers crossed.   

It is 1:11AM here and I am not even close to being done.  :wall: 

Now all I need is for people to answer my emails so I can get the rest out to them as well. LOL. 

I can use a few elves myself right about now .....   


Debby


----------



## Mendi

Don't stress MrsD, I bet there were more reaching their arrival point today... Think of that snowball effect. I think I only happened to be living off I-81 that helped getting mine here so fast :? 

Well, I've got the OW & NW posters up... They even go really well with the Nascar diecasts


----------



## Arachnoboards

Looking good, Mendi. Thanks again. 

Well it was a mad rush at the post office today, but I survived. I mailed out over 21 packages today alone, including a bunch of International ones and a bunch of contest winners who replied in time. So hopefully (keep your fingers crossed) the US people will be getting them by Friday. A bunch more need to go out tomorrow too.

Please let us know when you guys get them and how you like them, by posting in this thread. Thanks again to everyone!  :worship:    :clap: 

Regards,

Debby


----------



## WayneT

Mendi I am in love with your wall.....I have about 4K worth of Johnny Lightning collectibles....trade?

And to Scott and Deb...I will DEFINATELY let you know when MY posters get here!


----------



## Arachnoboards

WayneT said:
			
		

> Mendi I am in love with your wall.....I have about 4K worth of Johnny Lightning collectibles....trade?
> 
> And to Scott and Deb...I will DEFINATELY let you know when MY posters get here!


Excellent, because yours were mailed out today via Priority mail.   


Debby


----------



## Jakob

I can't wait to get mine either!!


----------



## Arachnoboards

Jake H. said:
			
		

> I can't wait to get mine either!!


I think yours went out yesterday as well, but I will have to check. 

Debby


----------



## Spider-man 2

My walls call for the posters, they feel naked!


----------



## Satanika

Spider-man 2 said:
			
		

> My walls call for the posters, they feel naked!


Yours were definitely mailed out.   

Debby


----------



## Spider-man 2

Thanks Debby, you rule!


----------



## Satanika

Thanks Dwayne.   

If anyone wants to know if theirs was mailed out, please email me and I will reply ASAP.

Thanks! 

Debby


----------



## Satanika

Has anyone else gotten them yet?

Debby


----------



## Adam

I got my two posters yesterday, they are freakin' awesome! I'm definitely getting some poster frames for these babies, that way they'll last for a long time and won't get damaged by normal wear and tear. Thank you so much for making these available!


----------



## Goliath

I got all three the other day, they look awesome.  Two are for gifts, 1 is for me.
Thanks,
Mike


----------



## Joanie

I got mine just before Christmas and they look incredible!!  I'm very impressed with the quality and will be framing mine so they last.  I hope you guys have more contests and products like this for us!!  I got a nice computer upgrade for Christmas, so next time I can even participate.  

Thanks Scott and Debby!


----------



## Spider-man 2

Mine just came in the mail right now and MY GOD, am I amazed. I am very happy for taking those photos!

Thanks to everyone who worked on these, they look GREAT!   

Now where to put them in my room....


----------



## metallica

posters made it to Holland, thanks


----------



## Sheri

I suspect the Cdn postal workers will get around to delivering in time for my birthday....
(no reflection on Scott, just our postal service with an all-too-powerful union)...

Would have been way faster to take a dog sled and pick them up personally.


----------



## MizM

I'm getting more anxious by the day!!!


----------



## DracosBana

I got mine the other day (one of the benefits of living only short distance from the site owners I guess) and they really are amazing.  Now I gotta start looking for framing stuff.  And put some holes in my walls to hang em.


----------



## Jakob

I got mine on Monday and am very pleased! Great posters!


----------



## Bean

Mine came in yesterday!  I originally was not going to frame them, as it seemed silly to me to frame a piece with a logo as the focal point, but after seeing them, I couldn't bring myself to stick tacks into any of the photos.  The spider room is now the most decorated room in my pad!

Thanks everyone!  Any chance of doing another series?


----------



## Satanika

MizM said:
			
		

> I'm getting more anxious by the day!!!


I am surprised that you did not get them yet.  :? 

It should be any day now, I hope. Please let us know when they arrive, Ter. 

Regards,

Debby


----------



## Satanika

Bean said:
			
		

> Mine came in yesterday!  I originally was not going to frame them, as it seemed silly to me to frame a piece with a logo as the focal point, but after seeing them, I couldn't bring myself to stick tacks into any of the photos.  The spider room is now the most decorated room in my pad!
> 
> Thanks everyone!  Any chance of doing another series?



WOW!!!!! They look GREAT framed. Thanks so much for posting that pic.  :worship: 

And thanks to everyone for all of the nice compliments.    :clap: 

As far as doing another series .... there is always that possibility .....   


Regards,

Debby


----------



## MizM

Satanika said:
			
		

> I am surprised that you did not get them yet.  :?
> 
> It should be any day now, I hope. Please let us know when they arrive, Ter.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Debby


THEY'RE HERE! THEY'RE AWESOME! :worship:  I'm off to the framers!!!

Those of you who are still waiting; mine took 8 days from NY to CA priority USPS. I was getting worried, Debby was biting her nails off, so I called my local p.o. They said that priority over the Christmas holiday could be 14 days!   So don't despair just yet, leave those nails intact... they'll arrive sooner or later!!


----------



## Sheri

I received mine yesterday...

Simply amazing! Especially the OW...


----------



## Brian S

I got mine on Christmas Eve. They look GRRRRRRRRRRREEAAAT!!!!! Thanks


----------



## Satanika

There are still some winners who have not contacted me yet. Please do so, so I can get your posters out to you. 

Thanks and Happy New Years! 

Regards,

Debby


----------



## dwdeloach

Debby, Thanks for delaying the shipping until I returned home. The posters arrived today and look great. Can't wait to get them framed and on the wall.


----------



## Satanika

dwdeloach said:
			
		

> Debby, Thanks for delaying the shipping until I returned home. The posters arrived today and look great. Can't wait to get them framed and on the wall.


Not a problem! I am glad that it worked out.  

On another note, if there is anyone out there that has paid for a poster and has not yet received it, please either post here or email me at mrsderanged@arachnopets.com . Everyone's posters have officially been sent now. All US people went via priority mail and all outside US people went via Air Mail. 

If there are any winners that have not received it yet, please contact me ASAP. There are still 3 winners that I am waiting to hear back from, otherwise all others have been mailed out.

Thanks again everyone and we hope you love them.   

Regards,

Debby


----------



## WayneT

Scott, Debby...I'm sorry I'm just now getting around to commenting on the AWESOME posters...but I've been in KC, getting ready to relocate my butt...the posters are fantastic!!! (Especially the one with MY little cutie on it!  )
Thank you SO MUCH!!! You both know what for...I am taking them to a gallery in KC when I move to get them all custom framed as the centerpiece for my new tarantula room that I'll have in my new place!

Thanks again SO MUCH! :worship:


----------



## chique

BIG BIGBIG thank you for the posters which made it all the way to the UK in perfect condition.  Getting them laminated and lovingly hung on my wall asap.  My poor land lord, every time he pays me a visit I've draped his flat in more and more T accessories and T's! 

THANKS AGAIN :clap:  :clap:  :clap:


----------



## Lostkat

The posters are FANTASTIC. Well chuffed with mine. They're staying in the tube until I get a place of my own to decorate though. Wouldn't want to damage them 

Thanks very much


----------



## Trish

*Better Late than Never*

I got the posters yesterday and they're AWESOME!.

A big THANKS to all who contributed their work and photos.  The pictures are amazing and the layouts are great.  

And - YOUR COLLECTIONS MAKE ME JEALOUS.

Thanks also to Debby for helping me make my first online purchase.  It was well worth it.

Thanks
Trish


----------



## ORION_DV8

so was there any thought on the burning of the reference cd's with all the pictures submitted?
ORION


----------



## Elizabeth

I just got the posters.  I had been debating whether to get 2 or all 3.  Well, I sure am glad I got all three, or I would be kicking myself right now! They are awesome!  The pics on the computer just can't show how fine the posters really are.  The colors, the whole feel of the posters! Wow!  They are so well done! 

If anyone is debating whether to spend the money, I would say go for it!  These are easily worth more!  You won't be sorry.   :clap:


----------



## ChrisNCT

*Many thanks* to Debbie @ Arachnoboards.

*POSITIVE*

I have bought one of each of the Arachnoposters and would like to comment for those thinking about getting some.

The posters look allot better in person than you'd imagine. The sizes is perfect and bigger than I had thought. Shipping, communication  and transaction was quick and courteous.

Product            =Perfect
Shipping           =Perfect
Cost                =Perfect
Communication  =Perfect

Well Done guys!


----------



## T 'n T

*Great job all*

Just got the posters and they are so cool!  :clap:  Glad I ordered all three, now that they’re here it’s hard to pick a favorite.  Just wish I had gotten them sooner.


----------



## rwfoss

Got the Old World and the New World posters the other day. These are incredible! Very professional, very colorful - awesome displays for the critter room! 

Rick


----------



## JungleGuts

now its time for a scorpion poster!:}


----------



## Mariner1

*****POSITIVE*****

I ordered all 3 and I was very impressed with the picture and paper quality! I should have ordered these sooner. I have the old and new in the T room and I'm giving the world poster to the little ones to help start their addiction early. The packaging was great, posters arrived in perfect condition. The price for the size of this quality poster was insanely cheap. I will recommend these posters to anyone who enjoys the hobby. A huge thanks to all the breeders for these brilliant photos and a huge thanks to Debbie for making these available to us.


----------



## Trevis

MrDeranged said:


> Feel free to post comments and questions about the contest here.
> 
> Scott


Just want to know is mosquito fogger kill or bring harm to tarantula?


----------

